# Leadership and Professional Development: Suggested Reading List



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

The purpose of this thread is for those of the community to post titles of books that others should read concerning leadership and its related subjects such as professional development.

The intent is for all to increase ones respective breath and depth of knowledge. The books listed cover all ranks, both officer and enlisted. The books listed can cover different divisions such as (but not limited to) non-fiction, fiction or be biographical.

_Specific intent for newbies:_ Read everything on this list. It will help you prepare for your specific path. It will also develop and increase your breath and depth of knowledge while you are in "The Green Machine".



All _*vetted members*_ are welcome to add to the list.

_

If you have questions or comments PM a member of the staff. _


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

The (U.S Marine Corps) Commandants' Required Reading for all Marines:

"A MESSAGE TO GARCIA" BY E HUBBARD
"LEADING MARINES (MCWP 6-11)" BY THE UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS
"THE WARRIOR ETHOS" BY S PRESSFIELD
"WARFIGHTING (MCDP 1)" BY THE UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS​ENTRY LEVEL ENLISTED:  RECRUIT/POOLEE
  "BATTLE CRY" BY L URIS
  "CORPS VALUES" BY Z MILLER
  "MAKING THE CORPS" BY T RICKS
  "THE RED BADGE OF COURAGE" BY S CRANE


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

The (U.S Marine Corps) Commandants' Required Reading for Enlisted Marines:  http://guides.grc.usmcu.edu/content.php?pid=408059&sid=3340410


Entry Level: Recruit - Poolee
Reading list books for Marine Corps recruits and poolees.
Primary Level: E1 - E4
Reading list books for the ranks of Private, Private First Class, Lance Corporal and Corporal.
Career Level: E5 - E6
Reading list books for the ranks of Sergeant and Staff Sergeant.
Intermediate Level: E7 - E8
Reading list books for the ranks of Gunnery Sergeant, Master Sergeant, and First Sergeant.
Senior Level: E9
Reading list books for the ranks of Master Gunnery Sergeant and Sergeant Major.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

The (U.S Marine Corps) Commandants' Required Reading for Officers: http://guides.grc.usmcu.edu/content.php?pid=408059&sid=3340393


Entry Level: Candidate - Midshipman
Reading list books for the officer candidates and midshipmen.
Primary Level: WO1 - O1 - O2
Reading list books for the ranks of Warrant Officer, Second Lieutenant and First Lieutenant.
Career Level: CWO2 - CWO3 - O3
Reading list books for the ranks of Chief Warrant Officer 2, Chief Warrant Officer 3 and Captain.
Intermediate Level: CWO4 - CWO5 - O4 - O5
Reading list books for the ranks of Chief Warrant Officer 4, Chief Warrant Officer 5, Major and Lieutenant Colonel.
Senior Level: O6 - O7 - O8 - O9 - O10
Reading list books for the ranks of Colonel, Brigadier General, Major General, Lieutenant General and General.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

The (U.S Marine Corps) Commandants' Required Reading: Professional Categories:


Aviation Category
Counterinsurgency Category
Leadership Category
Logistics Category
Regional & Cultural Studies Category
Roots of Maneuver Warfare Category
Strategic Thinking Category
Wounded Warrior Category


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

U.S Army Center of Military History Recommended Professional Reading List: http://www.history.army.mil/reading.html


SUBLIST 1 (Cadets, Soldiers, Junior NCOs)


SUBLIST 2 (Company Grade NCOs, WO1-CW 3, and Company Grade Officers)


SUBLIST 3 (Senior NCOs, CW4-CW5, Field Grade Officers)


SUBLIST 4 (Senior Leaders above Brigade Level)


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

U.S Army Chief of Staff Reading List: (PDF)

http://www.history.army.mil/html/books/105/105-1-1/CMH_Pub_105-5-1_2013.pdf


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

*U.S Naval Institute: http://www.usni.org/naval-institute-press/reading-lists*


*Navy Professional Reading Program*
The following Naval Institute Press books appear in the Navy Professional Reading Program:


Aircraft Carriers at War
The Great Wall at Sea
In the Shadow of Greatness
Navigating the Seven Seas
Red Star Over the Pacific
A Sailor's History of the U.S. Navy
The Sand Pebbles
Seal of Honor
Shield and Sword
To the Shores of Tripoli


*Marine Corps Professional Reading Program*
The following Naval Institute Press books appear in the Marine Corps Professional Reading Program:


The Bridge at Dong Ha
Fields of Fire
First to Fight
Tip of the Spear
Utmost Savagery


*Coast Guard Reading List*
The following Naval Institute Press book was selected as the 2003 Commandant's Choice:


Character in Action


*Blue & Gold Professional Library*

The Bluejacket's Manual
Career Compass
The Chief Petty Officer's Guide
Command at Sea
Dictionary of Modern Strategy and Tactics
Dictionary of Naval Abbreviations
Dictionary of Naval Terms
Division Officer's Guide
Dutton's Nautical Navigation
Farwell's Rules of the Nautical Road
Naval Ceremonies, Customs, and Traditions
The Naval Institute Almanac of the U.S. Navy
The Naval Institute Guide to Naval Writing
The Naval Officer's Guide
Naval Shiphandler's Guide
NavCivGuide
Newly Commissioned Naval Officer's Guide
Operations Officer's Guide
Principles of Naval Engineering
Principles of Naval Weapon Systems
The Professional Naval Officer
A Sailor's History of the U.S. Navy
Saltwater Leadership
Watch Officer's Guide


*Scarlet & Gold Professional Library*

Command Attention
Handbook for Marine NCOs
Marine Officer's Guide
On the Corps


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Reading List:  The Chairman's Reading List:

http://www.jcs.mil/content/files/2012-04/041312155609_CJCS_Reading_List_2012.pdf


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

U.S Coast Guard Leadership and Professional Development Reading List:

http://www.uscg.mil/leadership/resources/readinglist.asp

Leadership Section: http://www.uscg.mil/leadership/resources/readinglist _leadership.asp

Contemporary Issues Section: http://www.uscg.mil/leadership/resources/readinglist _issues.asp


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2013)

Chief of Staff U.S Air Force Reading List:

Officers: http://www.militaryreadinglist.com/CSAF/csaf_officer_list.htm

Enlisted: http://www.militaryreadinglist.com/CSAF/csaf_enlisted_list.htm


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 2, 2013)

By Dick Couch

Chosen Solider - The Making of a Special Forces Warrior.

The Warrior Elite - The Forging of SEAL Class 228.

The Finishing School - Earning the Navy SEAL Trident.

Sua Sponte: The Making of a Modern American Ranger.

Down Range: Navy SEALS and the War on Terrorism.


----------



## Isshin2 (Sep 5, 2013)

One book that rarely gets a mention but IMO demonstrates the meaning of perseverance and the warrior's mindset:

Bataan Death March: A Survivor's Account by William E. Dyess


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 16, 2013)

Leading With Honor: Leadership Lessons from the Hanoi Hilton 

In this powerful and practical book, Lee Ellis, a former Air Force pilot, candidly talks about his five and a half years of captivity and the fourteen key leadership principles behind this amazing story. As a successful executive coach and corporate consultant, he helps leaders of Fortune 500 companies, healthcare executives, small business owners, and entrepreneurs utilize these same pressure-tested principles to increase their personal and organizational success


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 16, 2013)

The Mission, The Men, and Me: Lessons from a Former Delta Force Commander

As a commander of Delta Force-the most elite counter-terrorist organization in the world-Pete Blaber took part in some of the most dangerous, controversial, and significant military and political events of our time. Now he takes his intimate knowledge of warfare-and the heart, mind, and spirit it takes to win-and moves his focus from the combat zone to civilian life.

As the smoke clears from exciting stories about never before-revealed top-secret missions that were executed all over the globe, readers will emerge wiser, more capable, and more ready for life's personal victories than they ever thought possible.


----------



## dmcgill (Jun 18, 2014)

Best two books I've ever read on mental toughness and management.

Your Life by Scot Spooner

http://www.amazon.com/Your-Life-Scot-D-Spooner-ebook/dp/B007ADMJKO/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1403137704&sr=1-2&keywords=your life

With Winning in Mind by Lanny Basham

http://www.amazon.com/Winning-Mind-3rd-Ed-ebook/dp/B004XD1M20/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1403137821&sr=1-1&keywords=with winning in mind

I also learned a lot about leadership from Pete Blaber's book The Mission, The Men, and Me.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2014)

Anything by John Keegan, probably the most brilliant military historian/analyst/writer of our time, senior lecturer at RMA Sandhurst. His _A History of Warfare _was a profound work of "multiple intellectual dimensions."


----------



## TheTrewthHurts (Dec 6, 2014)

U.S. Army SOCPAC Recommended Reading List (very long)

SOCPAC Recommended Reading List


----------



## CDG (Feb 17, 2015)

2015 CSAF Reading List: http://static.dma.mil/usaf/csafreadinglist/01_books.html


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Anything by John Keegan, probably the most brilliant military historian/analyst/writer of our time, senior lecturer at RMA Sandhurst. His _A History of Warfare _was a profound work of "multiple intellectual dimensions."



His book _Mask of Command _was excellent as well.


----------



## CDG (Feb 17, 2015)

TACP reading list from romad.com

http://www.romad.com/wordpress/tacp-411/tacp-related-books/


----------



## CDG (Jul 26, 2016)

Reading List from Strategic Outpost.

Strategic Outpost’s First Annual Summer Vacation Reading List

2016 CSAF Reading List.

CSAF List - Books


----------

